# The Kent Links Tour - Royal Cinque Ports



## chrisd (Jun 7, 2017)

I have provisionally booked 32 spaces (8 x 4 balls) on Monday 26th February 2018 at Royal Cinque Ports golf club teeing off from 8.30am

The round, including a two course dinner, will cost Â£70 next year which is a Â£5  increase over the last 2 years

As before, I will give priority to those playing at Littlestone and Royal St George's as they will be booking accommodation too. I will collect deposits later in the year but happy for interested forum members to start a provisional list. I will favour forum members initially but expect that there will be room for guests as time goes on.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 7, 2017)

List of  names

Chrisd


----------



## Dando (Jun 7, 2017)

List of  names

Chris
Dando


----------



## Paperboy (Jun 7, 2017)

Chris
Dando
Paperboy


----------



## medwayjon (Jun 7, 2017)

Yes please

Haven't played it for a few years, but it's a great track.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jun 7, 2017)

medwayjon said:



			Yes please

Haven't played it for a few years, but it's a great track.
		
Click to expand...

Good to see you back Jon:thup:


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jun 7, 2017)

Chris
Dando
Paperboy 
Mikejohnchapman
medwayjon


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 7, 2017)

Chrisd
Dando
Paperboy 
Mikejohnchapman
medwayjon
Blue in Munich


----------



## Papas1982 (Jun 7, 2017)

Chrisd
Dando
Paperboy 
Mikejohnchapman
medwayjon
Blue in Munich
Papas1982


Much needed links practice before Turnberry.


----------



## medwayjon (Jun 7, 2017)

Thank you!!


----------



## medwayjon (Jun 7, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Good to see you back Jon:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nice of you to say, thanks!


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 7, 2017)

medwayjon said:



			Yes please

Haven't played it for a few years, but it's a great track.
		
Click to expand...

The mowed stuff is quite pretty too Jon.....


----------



## Fish (Jun 7, 2017)

Chrisd
Dando
Paperboy 
Mikejohnchapman
medwayjon
Blue in Munich
Papas1982
Fish


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 7, 2017)

This is a cracking trip, for anyone thinking about it, jump in! 

alas, I won't be making it next year, hopefully in the future though :thup:


----------



## anotherdouble (Jun 7, 2017)

Chrisd
Dando
Paperboy 
Mikejohnchapman
medwayjon
Blue in Munich
Papas1982
Fish
Anotherdouble


----------



## medwayjon (Jun 7, 2017)

Smiffy said:



			The mowed stuff is quite pretty too Jon.....


Click to expand...

I prefer the "nature trail" approach to golf.....


----------



## Trojan615 (Jun 7, 2017)

Chrisd
Dando
Paperboy 
Mikejohnchapman
medwayjon
Blue in Munich
Papas1982
Trojan615
Lee nixon


Can we confirm the dates of littlestone and rsg ? Ta


----------



## Fish (Jun 7, 2017)

Trojan615 said:



			Chrisd
Dando
Paperboy 
Mikejohnchapman
medwayjon
Blue in Munich
Papas1982
Trojan615
Lee nixon


Can we confirm the dates of littlestone and rsg ? Ta
		
Click to expand...

Oi, sort that out &#128545;


----------



## Fish (Jun 8, 2017)

Chrisd
Dando
Paperboy 
Mikejohnchapman
medwayjon
Blue in Munich
Papas1982
Fish
Anotherdouble
Trojan615
Lee Nixon

Please make sure you cut & paste the LATEST list so names don't go missing


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 8, 2017)

Fish said:



			Please make sure you cut & paste the LATEST list so names don't go missing 

Click to expand...

They were hoping you weren't going to notice Robin......


----------



## DRW (Jun 8, 2017)

Is the 'tour' normally three days during the week(mon, Tues, weds) or is it the weekend & monday ?

Would love to come but at that time of year don't think I could take three days off work especially so close to the turnberry trip. May look to come to one of the days if there is space for a one day person, like I did this year, as really enjoyed RSG day last year and the playing partners.


----------



## Fish (Jun 8, 2017)

Sunday, Monday & Tuesday, the Tuesday always being RSG so it's the pinnacle and highlight of the meet.

Not everyone does the Sunday but RCP & RSG are next to each other and fit well with where we all stay overnight/s. in the immediate vicinity.


----------



## Badger (Jun 8, 2017)

Chrisd
Dando
Paperboy 
Mikejohnchapman
medwayjon
Blue in Munich
Papas1982
Fish
Anotherdouble
Trojan615
Lee Nixon
Badger


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jun 8, 2017)

davemc1 said:



			This is a cracking trip, for anyone thinking about it, jump in! 

alas, I won't be making it next year, hopefully in the future though :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Can only echo what Dave says.

It was one of my most enjoyable trips, Ive been on. I doubt I'll do it next year due to other things on, but would do it again over the coming years, for sure.:thup:

If money is a consideration, just have a bet with Fish, to take the edge of it.


----------



## Trojan615 (Jun 9, 2017)

Was littlestone a definite... seem to remember a discussion about other venues...?


----------



## PieMan (Jun 9, 2017)

Chrisd
Dando
Paperboy 
Mikejohnchapman
medwayjon
Blue in Munich
Papas1982
Fish
Anotherdouble
Trojan615
Lee Nixon
Badger
PieMan
Blundell

Already booked the Kings Head for the Sunday and Monday night!!


----------



## Fish (Jun 10, 2017)

PieMan said:



			Already booked the Kings Head for the Sunday and Monday night!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure I already booked mine and mentioned it in a previous thread but can't find my email acknowledgement!!


----------



## Trojan615 (Jun 10, 2017)

Fish said:



			I'm sure I already booked mine and mentioned it in a previous thread but can't find my email acknowledgement!!
		
Click to expand...

Likewise...


----------



## Hooker (Jun 10, 2017)

Good man Chris :thup:

Chrisd
Dando
Paperboy 
Mikejohnchapman
medwayjon
Blue in Munich
Papas1982
Fish
Anotherdouble
Trojan615
Lee Nixon
Badger
PieMan
Blundell
Hooker


----------



## chrisd (Jun 20, 2017)

Chrisd
Dando
Paperboy 
Mikejohnchapman
medwayjon
Blue in Munich
Papas1982
Fish
Anotherdouble
Trojan615
Lee Nixon
Badger
PieMan
Blundell
Hooker


----------



## Swingalot (Jun 20, 2017)

Chrisd
Dando
Paperboy 
Mikejohnchapman
medwayjon
Blue in Munich
Papas1982
Fish
Anotherdouble
Trojan615
Lee Nixon
Badger
PieMan
Blundell
Hooker
Swingalot


----------



## Fish (Oct 4, 2017)

Friendly nudge now that other the dust has settled.....


----------



## Paperboy (Oct 4, 2017)

Chrisd
 Dando
 Mikejohnchapman
 medwayjon
 Blue in Munich
 Papas1982
 Fish
 Anotherdouble
 Trojan615
 Lee Nixon
 Badger
 PieMan
 Blundell
 Hooker
 Swingalot

I'm going to pull out as not too sure where I'll be working at the time. possibly holiday time around this time will be limited and I'll need it for the Turnberry trip


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm now an Artisan member at Littlestone so can sign people in on a guest rate Sunday afteroon. I shall find out how many and what time we can play from.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 16, 2017)

Chris you have a PM. Cheers buddy


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 17, 2017)

Any bank details ChrisD my old mate


----------



## chrisd (Oct 17, 2017)

anotherdouble said:



			Any bank details ChrisD my old mate
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Chris, iwill pop them to you tomorrow


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 17, 2017)

chrisd said:



			Sorry Chris, iwill pop them to you tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Cheers chris


----------



## Captainron (Oct 26, 2017)

Chrisd
 Dando
 Mikejohnchapman
 medwayjon
 Blue in Munich
 Papas1982
 Fish
 Anotherdouble
 Trojan615
 Lee Nixon
 Badger
 PieMan
 Blundell
 Hooker
 Swingalot
 Captainron
 LQ

But I know LQ put us down on another thread so could be a duplicate entry Chris


----------



## chrisd (Oct 26, 2017)

Captainron said:



			Chrisd
 Dando
 Mikejohnchapman
 medwayjon
 Blue in Munich
 Papas1982
 Fish
 Anotherdouble
 Trojan615
 Lee Nixon
 Badger
 PieMan
 Blundell
 Hooker
 Swingalot
 Captainron
 LQ

But I know LQ put us down on another thread so could be a duplicate entry Chris
		
Click to expand...

Good to have you with us Cameron!


----------

